# Big Day on the Big D



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2008)

Fished the Delaware River today with Jeff. I had zero luck but Jeff nailed a big old Crappie and a Smallie both on a Pointer

Weather was overcast but still warm. Felt great to be back on the river












This Crappie was freaking HUGE - hit a 5" pointer and fought like a dinner plate


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2008)

Great report Esquired! Your scaring me now...changing dates? Are you hiding from something we should know about? :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2008)

Jim said:


> Great report Esquired! Your scaring me now...changing dates? Are you hiding from something we should know about? :wink:



Nope - look at my report yesterday, I changed the batteries on the camera and forgot to rest

It read 1/2/03


----------



## little anth (Mar 4, 2008)

nice youre on a roll i havent really got out yet ive been real busy


----------



## SMDave (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice bass, slab crappie too! I got a crappie that EXACT same time once, it hit a 1/2 oz. burned Rat-L-Trap. They sure fight hard!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 4, 2008)

That crappie is twice as big as any crappie I have ever caught, and the smallmouth is about 3 times as big as any I have caught. That spot hiding you do is getting pretty good. I didn't even notice you did anything until I looked closely. Maybe I was just staring at the fish..


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Sounds fishy I dont know, if you reported yesterday why did you not fix it last night????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you misunderstand - if you look at my report from yesterday here: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2035 you will see that the date in the photos is way off, that is because the battery died! I still have not fixed it becuase, well, becuase I just did not. 


Stop picking on me


----------



## slim357 (Mar 4, 2008)

Did he catch the same crappie twice, nice fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Did he catch the same crappie twice, nice fish



No one crappie one bass two photos of each

Come on man, it was a slow day


----------

